# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Penis wordt niet stijf in handen van vriendin

## tunecab

Ik ben een man van 41 jaar oud. Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden een vriendin. 
Daarvoor was het erg lang geleden dat ik een relatie heb gehad.
We hebben het samen heel fijn, echter als het op vrijen aankomt is er verdriet en frustratie.
Mijn penis wordt niet echt hard en stijf als zij mij stimuleert. De penis wordt wel groter, maar niet hard. Wat het uiteindelijk moeilijk maakt om te vrijen.
Ik heb het middel Cialis geprobeerd. De penis wordt dan wel stijf en nog wel redelijk hard. Het lukt dan eventjes om mijn penis in haar vagina te krijgen maar verslapt dan redelijk snel daarna.

Ik weet dat het aan mij ligt en niet aan haar, alleen kan ik voor mezelf er zo moeilijk achterkomen waar het bij mij aanligt.
Het is frustrerend en verdrietig voor beide kanten. We willen allebei zo graag en we houden allebei erg veel van elkaar.

Of er iemand reageert weet ik niet, maar zou het erg op prijs stellen.
Sowieso erg fijn dat ik hier even mijn hart kan luchten.

Tunecab.

----------


## Kasumi

Mijn vriendje wordt ook niet altijd hard als ik hem probeer af te trekken, en dan heb ik altijd het gevoel dat ik iets fout doe, dat ik het gewoon niet goed kan. Maar als ik hem pijp, wordt hij altijd wel heel erg hard, dus dat doe ik dan maar als het aftrekken niet lukt. Niet alle vrouwen vinden dat leuk om te doen geloof ik, maar misschien wil je vriendin het wel proberen?

----------


## Oki07

Heb je dit al met je huisarts besproken? Ik begrijp dat dat niet leuk is, maar misschien wil hij viagra of iets dergelijks voorschrijven. Misschien dat dat helpt en dat het daarna weer vanzelf gaat. Het is altijd wennen in een nieuwe ralatie en misschien durf je je onbewust niet echt te laten gaan. Misschien is er zelfs wel via internet aan viagra te komen, maar dat weet ik niet.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zou niet via internet viagra bestellen, want er is heel veel namaak in omloop, en sommige van die nep-pillen zijn gewoon giftig. 
Ik zou inderdaad eens naar de huisarts gaan om uit te sluiten dat er een lichamelijke oorzaak is, en verder kan ik je eigenlijk alleen aanraden om niet teveel te focussen op gemeenschap of hard worden.

Probeer gewoon alleen te genieten van elkaars aanwezigheid, lekker knuffelen en kroelen, zonder dat er per sé 'iets' MOET gebeuren.
Juist het idee dat je moet presteren maakt vaak dat het niet lukt. 

Zorg dat genieten van je gevoelens voor elkaar, en van elkaars nabijheid, weer het belangrijkste wordt, richt je op liefde, tederheid en intimiteit, en laat die seks even helemaal buiten beschouwing.

----------


## tunecab

Ten eerste even een bedankje voor diegene die hebben gereageerd. Ik waardeer het dat mensen de tijd nemen hiervoor.
Ik heb inmiddels ook de vraag neergelegd bij de bekkenbodemfysiotherapeut. Al lezend en zoekend kwam ik hierop. Ik kreeg gelijk een bericht terug en heb een afspraak gemaakt.
Die moet nog plaatsvinden, maar ik wil er zeker werk van maken om te zoeken naar een oplossing.

Ik neem bovenstaande reactie ook zeker mee.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Niks via internetkopen waavan je niet weet of het echt of nep is!
Tja lastig zeg! Het is de kunst om alles om je heen los te laten en je te doen ontspannen en nergens over na te denken! Want als je ergens aan denkt gaat het al verkeerd en dan lukt het helemaal niet meer! Lukt het de ene keer niet dan toch weer snel proberen of het weer lukt ? je zult zien dat het uiteindelijk weer heel normaal wordt en alles automatisch gaat  :Smile:

----------


## marcbongers27

heb dat ook wel een mee gemaakt maar dat verdween bij mij bij de tweede keer is gewoon de spanning je moet met zukle dingen ook geen haast hebben alles op zijn tijd ik was er ook van onderste boven maar mijn vriendin heeft me er toen echt mee geholpen en het is alle maal goed gekomen we zijn nu al 6 jaar samen en het gaat prima heb nu nergens geen last meer van dus zet hem op

----------


## jolanda27

Het kan ook een lichamelijke oorzaak hebben. Bij diabetes is het bekend dat dat voor klachten kan zorgen. Ook middelen voor hoge bloeddruk geeft deze problemen. Ik denk dat het goed is om dit ook eerst uit te sluiten.
Succes!

----------


## marcel47

> Ik ben een man van 41 jaar oud. Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden een vriendin. 
> Daarvoor was het erg lang geleden dat ik een relatie heb gehad.
> We hebben het samen heel fijn, echter als het op vrijen aankomt is er verdriet en frustratie.
> Mijn penis wordt niet echt hard en stijf als zij mij stimuleert. De penis wordt wel groter, maar niet hard. Wat het uiteindelijk moeilijk maakt om te vrijen.
> Ik heb het middel Cialis geprobeerd. De penis wordt dan wel stijf en nog wel redelijk hard. Het lukt dan eventjes om mijn penis in haar vagina te krijgen maar verslapt dan redelijk snel daarna.
> 
> Ik weet dat het aan mij ligt en niet aan haar, alleen kan ik voor mezelf er zo moeilijk achterkomen waar het bij mij aanligt.
> Het is frustrerend en verdrietig voor beide kanten. We willen allebei zo graag en we houden allebei erg veel van elkaar.
> 
> ...


Als je zo gefocust bent om "te presteren"(onbewust) dan lukt het niet, dus probeer van elkaar te genieten en maak er een lekkere lange opwarmperiode van zonder verplichtingen en zonder konstant aan "de daad " te denken en probeer eens haar helemaal gek te maken met je mond,zodat zij nat wordt en klaarkomt onder jouw registratie ........daar wordt jij zelf geil van en dan gaat het waarschijnlijk vanzelf omdat je gedachten dan met andere dingen bezig zijn dan met jouw "Harde". Niet wanhopen......jezelf dwingen om te presteren helpt niet.
Groetjes en succes......

----------


## ben0911

De druk om te Presteren" zorgt er voor dat ie niet stijf wordt.
Koncentreer je met je vriendin op elkaar met de mond te plezieren.

Zeker net zo lekker.
En vergeet niet dat je niet de enige bent. Heel veel mannen hebben erectie stoornissen.
Bovendien kun je ook zonder penetratie gelukkig zijn.
Ontspan!!!!

----------


## Raimun

> Ik ben een man van 41 jaar oud. Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden een vriendin. 
> Daarvoor was het erg lang geleden dat ik een relatie heb gehad.
> We hebben het samen heel fijn, echter als het op vrijen aankomt is er verdriet en frustratie.
> Mijn penis wordt niet echt hard en stijf als zij mij stimuleert. De penis wordt wel groter, maar niet hard. Wat het uiteindelijk moeilijk maakt om te vrijen.
> Ik heb het middel Cialis geprobeerd. De penis wordt dan wel stijf en nog wel redelijk hard. Het lukt dan eventjes om mijn penis in haar vagina te krijgen maar verslapt dan redelijk snel daarna.
> 
> Ik weet dat het aan mij ligt en niet aan haar, alleen kan ik voor mezelf er zo moeilijk achterkomen waar het bij mij aanligt.
> Het is frustrerend en verdrietig voor beide kanten. We willen allebei zo graag en we houden allebei erg veel van elkaar.
> 
> ...


Hoi ..deze groep bezoek ik soms om te zien of er iets te leren valt !! :Wink: 
( geef ik dus geen commentaar op !! ..of wat dacht je !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Het is al sinds mensenheugnis zo geweest :: " je kan maar met " 1 zaak " gelijktijdig bezig zijn ..tenminste om het " goed " te doen !! :Wink: 

Bij deze questie ! .;zou je in feite met " 2 zaken " gelijktijdig bezig moeten zijn ! :Confused: 

"" Verslapt"" de aandacht voor het éne ..terwijl jij dus te zéér met het andere bezig bent !!! 
Kan het best zijn dat het betreffende "" geval "" , er gewoon de brui aan geeft ..en niet meer wil "" meespelen "" !!  :Mad: 

Hoe je dit kan omzeilen ?? ...

Wel je hebt toch 2 handen hé !!! 
In de Bijbel !! staat ..dat ""de ene hand niet hoeft te weten wat de andere doet !!"" ....dus .. olé  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

@raimun,
ff off topic,
t valt me veel vaker op dat je veel bijbelse teksten weet......reden??als ik vragen mag??
verder; goed antwoord!

----------


## Raimun

2j theologie en 3j filosofie ... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

enne...........theologie uit geloofsovertuiging of algemene ontwikkeling??

----------


## Raimun

beide ..plus nieuwsgierig naar het hoe en waarom  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

he dat vind ik nou echt leuk om een mede gelovige hier tegen te komen en dan wel op dit onderwerp, haha

----------


## Raimun

wie vrij van zonden is , werpe de eerste steen ...zij dropen allen af !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

:Smile: :d

----------


## Raimun

:Wink:  :d

----------


## jolanda27

[QUOTE=Raimun;70783]2j theologie en 3j filosofie ... :Wink: [/QUOT
Hoi Raimun,

Nu snap ik het......ik dacht wat heb jij toch veel inlevingsvermogen!
Niet vreemd met zo'n studie.
Ook altijd handig voor ons  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kunnen wij ook nog wat van leren.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Misschien toch eens langs de huisarts passeren... viagra is echt een goeie oplossing ook al is het prijzig maar het werkt wel echt en na een tijdje heb je dat echt niet meer nodig... dan komt het vanzelfs wel goed want het zit soms echt tussen de oren, faalangst.... maar mannen durven daar meestal niet snel mee naar de huisarts of uroloog gaan terwijl het normale problemen kunnen zijn hoor, veel succes

----------


## tunecab

Hallo allemaal,

Bedankt voor alle reacties op dit onderwerp. Inmiddels ben ik bij de huisarts geweest en ben ik nu bij een bekkenbodemfysiotherapeut. Teveel spanning daar 'beneden'. Waardoor er geen goede bloedtoevoer is naar de penis. Door meer te ontspannen gaat het krijgen van een erectie steeds iets 'makkelijker'. Naast het bezoek van de bekkenbodemfysitherpeut, heb ik ook nog een aantal gesprekken met een seksuoloog. Een stuk verleden wat op dit vlak nog moet worden 'opgeruimd'.

P.s. sluit me graag aan bij Sietske met de woorden goed horen dat er medegelovigen zijn die reageren, ook op dit soort onderwerpen.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

he wat fijn...............nog iemand????
succes he tunecab!!

----------


## tunecab

He Sietske,
Laten we een gemeente stichten....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

ok, welke?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## tunecab

Gezien dit onderwerp kan ik van alles verzinnen, maar lijkt me niet de bedoeling...  :Cool: 


(of mag deze grap niet...)

P.s. bedankt voor je reacties

----------


## sietske763

haha we kunnen toch een topic opstarten, voor gelovige mensen, hoe ze steun in hun moeilijkheden hebben???
er zijn ook spirituele onderwerpen hier............dus waarom dit niet??

----------


## tunecab

Ik heb de spirituele onderwerpen nog niet gevonden hier.
Zal toch es beter zoeken hier :-)

Vindt het wel een goed idee om es te proberen een topic te starten m.b.t. seksualiteit t.a.v. religie. En dan religie algemeen.
Ik ben alleen niet zo'n goede topic starter. Ik wil er niet voor weglopen hoor, maar vindt dat wel 'lastig'.

----------

